# Homebrewing-Strong Belgium ale recipes? Help



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Haven't brewed in over a year but got the hankering again after trying a strong belgium ale at Granite City brewery.

Anyone got a good tried and true recipe? I'm looking for a golden color, balance between malty sweetness and hops, and about 8.5-9.5% alcohol content.

Alternatively, anyone tried the Beer Captured book recipe for Delirium Tremens (page 27)? It looks interesting but I haven't tried the "real" stuff.

Probably ought to throw in that I'm a partial mash brewer or extract. Don't have the equipment nor the inclination for all grain right now.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Monday bump


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

I brewed the Delirium "clone". It was good, I wouldn't say it tasted like Delirium.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

OK brother, here is my Belgian Blond recipe...all you have to do is add another 3# of extract and you will end up with the right OG for the ABV ur lookin for...partial mash the grain for 60 minutes at 155-160 in a grain bag or cheesecloth...then proceed as normal...I would also recommend using an Abbey Ale or High Gravity Belgian Ale yeast from White Labs, you will get the flavor profile ur lookin for...as far as the Delirium recipe, you will NEVER get the same tasting or even close to beer without the specific wild yeasts that Delirium has been using for many many years!!! Try the beer though, it is one of the best expressions of that style out there, and try thr Nocturnum as well...amazing!!!!

here ya go:

6.00 lb Pale Liquid Extract (8.0 SRM) Extract 48.98 % 3.00 lb Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 24.49 % 1.00 lb Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM) Grain 8.16 % 0.50 lb Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 4.08 % 0.50 lb Victory Malt (25.0 SRM) Grain 4.08 % 0.25 lb Caravienne Malt (22.0 SRM) Grain 2.04 % 1.00 oz Tettnang [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 12.1 IBU 1.00 oz Hallertauer [4.80 %] (60 min) Hops 12.9 IBU 1.00 lb Candi Sugar, Clear (0.5 SRM) Sugar 8.16 % 6.00 gal New York, NY Water 
1 Pkgs Belgian Ale (Wyeast Labs #1214) Yeast-Ale

give her at least 2weeks to ferment in the primary and a week in the secondary if u can, if not, give her a month in the primary then prime and bottle with some of the yeast sediment...best at 6months in the bottle IMHO...enjoy with a nice maduro, awesome!!!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank You Brother!!
Just looking to get a good example of a SBA.

I've actually had some success in culturing yeast from some bottles. Of course I have access to a full blown micro-lab at work. 

The DT "clone" recipe has items in it I traditionally think of as adding "spiciness" such as Grains of Paradise. I wonder if the authors were trying to create that "tang" you get from the wild type yeasts. :noidea:


Anyway, very much appreciated! :yo:

Off topic but....been looking at a HERMS for when I switch to all grain. Gotta get my shed built first so I can reclaim the garage.


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

Check out Austin Home Brewing, they have lots of belgian recipe kits with super fast shipping. I wouldnt go anywhere else.

Austin Homebrew Supply


----------

